# FS:(price drop)Community fish, Petricola, and Plecos



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

Pair of bettas, male is a blue half moon and female is a white/light blue crown tail. I want these two to go to the same owners, 15$ for the pair.Lower than what i paid for. 
x1- Petricola, $30, 3 - 3.5 inches NOW ONLY 20$
x3- Rainbow Platies, 3$ Each, 2 - 2.5 inches
x2- Rummy Noes tetras, 2$ Each, 1 - 2 inches
x4- Kribs, All for 6$, 1 - 2.5 inches
x1- L340 Mega Clown, $30, 3.5 - 4 inches
x1- L190 Red Eyed Royal, $35, 3.5 - 4 inches
x1- Mystery pleco?, $15, 2 inches (I think this is some sort of dwarf pleco.)

Thanks


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

sorry for the crappy pic's. These two are fast


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

Petricolas pending. Bump for bettas


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

Updated bump!


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

to the top!


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

PM sent to you


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

BCA dead tonight? BUMP!


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

need these fish gone! BUMP


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

Bump! Petricola and plecos added.


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

bumpppppppppppppppppp


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

Flash pleco pending, bump


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

tuesday bump


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

price drop


----------



## Epok (Jun 20, 2011)

Pm sent about royal pleco


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

Royal pleco pending. Bump!


----------

